# Denver area - desperately need a foster family for @12 weeks



## maggie23

hello all,
thought i'd post a thread for my friend who is on this forum a lot as well, but is extremely sick and has no energy to do this herself right now. 

i have been calling around to the denver animal shelters and rescue groups and so far am having no luck, so figured i would give this a shot as well on the forum in case anyone out there has any advice, suggestions, or can actually foster my friend's cats for possibly 12 weeks as she may need to admit herself to the hospital for that length of time to recover from her current ailment. she has no intention of giving up her cats as she does love them dearly, of course, but she really needs someone to temporarily take care of them while she heals up.

there are 3 cats - ages 3,4, and 16 or thereabouts, i believe. the 3 and 4 year olds are healthy and active, but the 16 yr old has hyperthyroid. i can't remember specific details but i do not think she actually has to have any daily medication. she just needs a lot of attention and needs a little encouragement to eat. the other 2 need to be kept away from her food till she does finish eating herself.

i have met these cats myself and they are the sweetest bunch.

if anyone out there can foster these kitties or knows of an agency or cat-sitter that you would definitely recommend, please feel free to private message me or even reply to the thread as i will be checking it, too.
i've already tried the dumb friends league, boulder humane society and the foothills animal shelter and they couldn't help unfortunately. i'll be calling several more places that i have found online, but your suggestions would also be VERY appreciated! thank you so much.


----------

